# Warning: Invalid argument... glich on PB home page?



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 2, 2008)

I noticed this error message is running across the top of the PB home page. Didn't know if you saw it already Rich or not. If this my browswer? Or is it a PB thing? 



> Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in /includes/functions.php on line 3717


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the same warning just now as I logged in.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 2, 2008)

It must be warning you about posts by the Baptists in the baptism forum debates.


----------



## Herald (Jan 2, 2008)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> It must be warning you about posts by the Baptists in the baptism forum debates.



David, don't make me come down there and hit you with your sprinkling wand!


----------



## Davidius (Jan 2, 2008)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > It must be warning you about posts by the Baptists in the baptism forum debates.
> ...



Stay away from my wand! If you attack me with it, it might break. What will I do when my first child comes along??


----------



## etexas (Jan 2, 2008)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> > CarolinaCalvinist said:
> ...


Nice one man.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm...strange.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 2, 2008)

Fixed. Experimenting with what might be slowing down the server.


----------



## Herald (Jan 2, 2008)

Server is really slow right now. Took five minutes to load. Something is not right.


----------

